# Fl. State



## fish hawk (Oct 14, 2017)

They so bad I can't even make fun of them anymore!!!LoL


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 14, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> They so bad I can't even make fun of them anymore!!!LoL




Will they even make a bowl game?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> They so bad I can't even make fun of them anymore!!!LoL



It's bad....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2017)

LanierSpots said:


> Will they even make a bowl game?



It aint looking good. Longest active bowl streak in CFB is in jeopardy.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2017)

Man what happened?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2017)

Big win over a TOUGH Duke team.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 14, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Big win over a TOUGH Duke team.



Party time in Tally Town


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 14, 2017)

LanierSpots said:


> Will they even make a bowl game?



They'll probably be able to scrape up 5 wins and get a Birmingham bowl invite.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> They'll probably be able to scrape up 5 wins and get a Birmingham bowl invite.



Only a moral victory but we won't give up 28 to Mizzou's powerful offense in the Belk Bowl......


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 15, 2017)

Noles aint good enough to make the belk bowl and Mizzou would scull drag the Fl State up and down the field......Lol


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Noles aint good enough to make the belk bowl and Mizzou would scull drag the Fl State up and down the field......Lol





I'll admit, they looked great against that Junkyard D, but let's not get ahead of ourselves....They still suck


----------



## tcward (Oct 15, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Only a moral victory but we won't give up 28 to Mizzou's powerful offense in the Belk Bowl......



Wanna bet?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2017)

tcward said:


> Wanna bet?



I most certainly will if we play them. Purdue held them to 3, SC to 13....Yeah, Ill take it


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 21, 2017)

Noles getting throttled again.......LoL


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 21, 2017)

Think this might affect recruiting??


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 21, 2017)

BowChilling said:


> Think this might affect recruiting??



Absolutely they'll lose some. 

I had FSU on my picks today, and them suckers were about to score when their doofus QB fumbled the dang ball away!  

FSU - Fumbling State University!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2017)

Had FSU in my picks too. I was pulling for them.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 21, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Had FSU in my picks too. I was pulling for them.



Me too. Their wheels have all come off.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 21, 2017)

I love it could care less if fsu ever wins another game


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 21, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Me too. Their wheels have all come off.



I picked Louisville. Looks like FSU has given up.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 21, 2017)

Jimbo has snakes in his head at this point.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 22, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Jimbo has snakes in his head at this point.



Wonder if that was spot & stalk that called jimbo a looser from the stands.........Jimbo told him to come down there and say that


----------



## tcward (Oct 22, 2017)

Me thinks FSU has problems way deeper that losing a starting QB...


----------



## tcward (Oct 22, 2017)

nickel back said:


> I love it could care less if fsu ever wins another game



This^


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 22, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Wonder if that was spot & stalk that called jimbo a looser from the stands.........Jimbo told him to come down there and say that



That was Rebel Yell


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Had FSU in my picks too. I was pulling for them.



Looking at my picks, I did have luahville.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 22, 2017)

Breaks my heart to see them like this.....


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 22, 2017)

Serious question here: Are we seeing a power shift in CFB in the south? Resurrected Miami and a resurgent UGA both going back to 1980’s  type strengths? Flarduh and the Noles both regressing to 1970s  type expectations?
Sure seems that way.


----------



## alphachief (Oct 22, 2017)

tcward said:


> Me thinks FSU has problems way deeper that losing a starting QB...



Actually I don't think it's a QB problem.  It's definitely a coaching problem.  Our young QB is good enough to have won most of these games if our OL and D played consistently.  Those two squads have very poorly coached.
While we're at it, we could use a new receivers coach as well.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 22, 2017)

alphachief said:


> Actually I don't think it's a QB problem.  It's definitely a coaching problem.  Our young QB is good enough to have won most of these games if our OL and D played consistently.  Those two squads have very poorly coached.
> While we're at it, we could use a new receivers coach as well.



This along with a motivational problem. That falls on Jimbo. While we are "inches away from 5-1, we're also "inches" away from 0-6.


Looks like the bowl streak will be broken this yr


----------



## bullgator (Oct 22, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Serious question here: Are we seeing a power shift in CFB in the south? Resurrected Miami and a resurgent UGA both going back to 1980’s  type strengths? Flarduh and the Noles both regressing to 1970s  type expectations?
> Sure seems that way.



Y'all go on a 6-7 game run and this is the kind of crazy talk we've got to listen to?:. Man you UGA fans really are a desperate crew . The answer is no......but you are making it easier for me to pull for an upset by whoever is playing the pups.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2017)

bullgator said:


> Y'all go on a 6-7 game run and this is the kind of crazy talk we've got to listen to?:. Man you UGA fans really are a desperate crew . The answer is no......but you are making it easier for me to pull for an upset by whoever is playing the pups.



Easy now don't hate on these pups... Seriously though I think Jim Mac is a below average recruiter and up until this year has not recruited up the Gator standard. I haven't been able to put my finger on him as a coach. I do know this UGA can field an entire team of blue chip players 3 deep and leave Jacksonville with a L......


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 22, 2017)

bullgator said:


> Y'all go on a 6-7 game run and this is the kind of crazy talk we've got to listen to?:. Man you UGA fans really are a desperate crew . The answer is no......but you are making it easier for me to pull for an upset by whoever is playing the pups.





See it more and more with each win.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 22, 2017)

Im surprised South Ga Dawg hasn't come back and opened up a can on all the non dog fans....Woooooo


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 22, 2017)

You sunshine state boys can say what you want, but step back and take a long look at those teams mentioned. FSU hasn’t been the same since the NC and seems to have trended slowly downward into what we see now—add in a disgruntled fan base and next thing ya know is Jimbo is the OC at Georgia Southern and FSU is in hock on payroll for two coaches. Flarduh on the other hand has been living on Booms players and defense for three (?) years; all while thinking McElwain could cook up some offense. Both schools see a bizarre drop below their norms in recruiting.
Now look at the U; they were HORRIBLE when dude in a tie was coaching! They get a new coach and after a season in office, he has them 8-0 (?)undefeated and in the national discussion.
UGA has been unable to win the games they are supposed to win for years. They seemed to lose a head scratch every year. They can their coach and after one year of growing pains, here comes a UGA team that’s beating teams they may have lost to in years past. And the teams they are beating are being beatensoundly. Both of these schools are recruiting at a high levels. 
Put aside homerism for 5 minutes and evaluate. Go do your own homework on this and then make your own judgement. Don’t shoot the messenger.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 22, 2017)

All I know is it's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog right now! And any of y'all that's not happy for us, can kiss it!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 22, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> All I know is it's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog right now! And any of y'all that's not happy for us, can kiss it!



See sig line.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 22, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Easy now don't hate on these pups... Seriously though I think Jim Mac is a below average recruiter and up until this year has not recruited up the Gator standard. I haven't been able to put my finger on him as a coach. I do know this UGA can field an entire team of blue chip players 3 deep and leave Jacksonville with a L......



Hey bud , not hating on the pups. I think y'all are the real deal this year.......at least so far.  My post was part tongue in cheek and part serious. I just don't think the Georgia fan base, which has been the definition of frustration for so long can start looking down at others that have been generally successful in comparison. . All teams go through a rebuilding from time to time....some just take longer than others .


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> That was Rebel Yell



of that im certain.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Serious question here: Are we seeing a power shift in CFB in the south? Resurrected Miami and a resurgent UGA both going back to 1980’s  type strengths? Flarduh and the Noles both regressing to 1970s  type expectations?
> Sure seems that way.



what did the dogs do in the 80 s after herschel left in what 81 or or 82.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> All I know is it's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog right now! And any of y'all that's not happy for us, can kiss it!



lol.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 22, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> You sunshine state boys can say what you want, but step back and take a long look at those teams mentioned. FSU hasn’t been the same since the NC and seems to have trended slowly downward into what we see now—add in a disgruntled fan base and next thing ya know is Jimbo is the OC at Georgia Southern and FSU is in hock on payroll for two coaches. Flarduh on the other hand has been living on Booms players and defense for three (?) years; all while thinking McElwain could cook up some offense. Both schools see a bizarre drop below their norms in recruiting.
> Now look at the U; they were HORRIBLE when dude in a tie was coaching! They get a new coach and after a season in office, he has them 8-0 (?)undefeated and in the national discussion.
> UGA has been unable to win the games they are supposed to win for years. They seemed to lose a head scratch every year. They can their coach and after one year of growing pains, here comes a UGA team that’s beating teams they may have lost to in years past. And the teams they are beating are being beatensoundly. Both of these schools are recruiting at a high levels.
> Put aside homerism for 5 minutes and evaluate. Go do your own homework on this and then make your own judgement. Don’t shoot the messenger.



Its great Coaching and Chemistry that make it happen or maybe excellent coaching just makes for good chem.
My old team, Marietta Blue Devils, scoured the land for a great coach in the 90's or early 2000's. Found a Bear disciple named Dexter Woods. Shortly after he was hired on they went on a long tear, producing players like Eric Zeier..then Dexter left Marietta and went to and resurrected Buford..the common link to sucess is tremendous coaching which made Buford a powerful machine.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 22, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> This along with a motivational problem. That falls on Jimbo. While we are "inches away from 5-1, we're also "inches" away from 0-6.
> 
> 
> Looks like the bowl streak will be broken this yr



Do the fans want a change in coaching?

When CJF challenges a fan to come down on the field and heckle him to his face its not a good thing...


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Serious question here: Are we seeing a power shift in CFB in the south? Resurrected Miami and a resurgent UGA both going back to 1980’s  type strengths? Flarduh and the Noles both regressing to 1970s  type expectations?
> Sure seems that way.



what did the dogs do in the 80 s after herschel left in what 81 or or 82.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 22, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Do the fans want a change in coaching?
> 
> When CJF challenges a fan to come down on the field and heckle him to his face its not a good thing...



The fans I know want a new o line coach and D coordinator. And no, its not good.

I've never been a fan of either of those guys. I'm not saying fire Jimbo but his staff needs an overhaul.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2017)

bullgator said:


> Hey bud , not hating on the pups. I think y'all are the real deal this year.......at least so far.  My post was part tongue in cheek and part serious. I just don't think the Georgia fan base, which has been the definition of frustration for so long can start looking down at others that have been generally successful in comparison. . All teams go through a rebuilding from time to time....some just take longer than others .



Agree I've been real careful on my approach with drinking koolaid. Been here before. If they go to Jacksonville prepared I'll start feeling a lot better.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 22, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> what did the dogs do in the 80 s after herschel left in what 81 or or 82.



One NC, yes. I get where you’re going. They may not have been spectacular, but a few conference championships and while not flashy they were solid. Win the games they were supposed to win. Stayed competitive. But we did own Flarduh.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 22, 2017)

And after a quick glance. Bama wasn’t world beaters in the 80s themselves.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 23, 2017)

and it has been 37 years and change since the dogs won anything. lol v


----------



## nickel back (Oct 23, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Agree I've been real careful on my approach with drinking koolaid. Been here before. If they go to Jacksonville prepared I'll start feeling a lot better.



THIS^^^^

the gators have away of beating us even if we have the better team. It will a hard fought game me thinks.

GO!!!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 23, 2017)

nickel back said:


> THIS^^^^
> 
> the gators have away of beating us even if we have the better team. It will a hard fought game me thinks.
> 
> GO!!!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!!!



I think the difference in the two teams is to great this year for UF to get the upset . I honestly don't see the signs of a Georgia team that loses a game due to not being focused. I miss Richt already!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 23, 2017)

Focus,focus,focus............Noles suck!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 23, 2017)

found on another site...

" ...the undefeated UGA awkwardness. It’s like being a baby deer on new legs."


----------



## elfiii (Oct 23, 2017)

bullgator said:


> Hey bud , not hating on the pups. I think y'all are the real deal this year.......at least so far.



No, we are not the real deal. We have looked pretty doggone good most of the time but we have also looked pretty doggone bad some of the time. We have improved significantly to the point there is an expectation we can win every game we play but there is also the likelihood we won't win every game we play.

As far as the real deal goes, I'll let you know after we have played you gators, the barn and GT.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 23, 2017)

elfiii said:


> No, we are not the real deal. We have looked pretty doggone good most of the time but we have also looked pretty doggone bad some of the time. We have improved significantly to the point there is an expectation we can win every game we play but there is also the likelihood we won't win every game we play.
> 
> As far as the real deal goes, I'll let you know after we have played you gators, the barn and GT.



I hope we get the doggone bad dawgs Saturday ..


----------



## tcward (Oct 23, 2017)

elfiii said:


> No, we are not the real deal. We have looked pretty doggone good most of the time but we have also looked pretty doggone bad some of the time. We have improved significantly to the point there is an expectation we can win every game we play but there is also the likelihood we won't win every game we play.
> 
> As far as the real deal goes, I'll let you know after we have played you gators, the barn and GT.



Yep...been to Jacksonville several times with a far superior team and came away with an L....but.....










NOT THIS YEAR! GO DAWGS!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 23, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> and it has been 37 years and change since the dogs won anything. lol v



Did a former employer with a UGA degree abuse you at some point? You are exceptionally tender today. Bama was terrible in the 80’s and that was the decade mentioned in the context of my post. I agree, we haven’t won a title since 1980; not a huge secret in sports talk circles ya know. Please, take the time and tell us more about the recent successes of Nick Saban and the Sabanites. We’ve got time.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 23, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Did a former employer with a UGA degree abuse you at some point? You are exceptionally tender today. Bama was terrible in the 80’s and that was the decade mentioned in the context of my post. I agree, we haven’t won a title since 1980; not a huge secret in sports talk circles ya know. Please, take the time and tell us more about the recent successes of Nick Saban and the Sabanites. We’ve got time.









You tell him, Buck!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 24, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Did a former employer with a UGA degree abuse you at some point? You are exceptionally tender today. Bama was terrible in the 80’s and that was the decade mentioned in the context of my post. I agree, we haven’t won a title since 1980; not a huge secret in sports talk circles ya know. Please, take the time and tell us more about the recent successes of Nick Saban and the Sabanites. We’ve got time.



when the dogs win something let us know. please dont sit here and think the dogs were a miami and fsu type program in the 80s and nineties. you won your title jan 1 1980. it been all mediocrity since then.


----------



## Bob Wallace (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm a GSU Eagle and a Gator. Tough year for both my teams for sure. That said, I've always liked the Dawgs and I'm happy that they got Kirby in there. I see a few real good years for UGA and a W in J-ville this year. Then I hope they beat Bama bad.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 24, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> *Did a former employer with a UGA degree abuse you at some point? You are exceptionally tender today.* Bama was terrible in the 80’s and that was the decade mentioned in the context of my post. I agree, we haven’t won a title since 1980; not a huge secret in sports talk circles ya know. Please, take the time and tell us more about the recent successes of Nick Saban and the Sabanites. We’ve got time.



See avatar!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 24, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> when the dogs win something let us know. please dont sit here and think the dogs were a miami and fsu type program in the 80s and nineties. you won your title jan 1 1980. it been all mediocrity since then.



We’re all waiting on the superior football intellect of the average Bama t-shirt fan to tell us what we’ve been doing wrong the last 37 years. Most of the Dawgnation sits amazed wonder at how the much more advanced Bama fans are at dissecting the poorly coached peasantry found in the lower tiers of the SEC and other third world teams. It is after all, a Bama world, and the rest of us just live here. Except for a few that live in Gump fans heads, rent free.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 24, 2017)

good to see some fair weather dog fans posting again. lol.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 24, 2017)

Bulldawg born.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 25, 2017)

On a side note.....you dog fans had it made these past 37 years. All the focus I've put on hunting this year has been NICE!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 25, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> On a side note.....you dog fans had it made these past 37 years. All the focus I've put on hunting this year has been NICE!!



Here's to wishing you at least 36 more.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 25, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Here's to wishing you at least 36 more.



I could get used to it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 26, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> I could get used to it.



elfiiiiii and charlie did.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## fish hawk (Oct 27, 2017)

String bean gonna be able to pull it out tonight?


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 27, 2017)

Noles look weak


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 27, 2017)

Dang BC pulled a roap-a-dope


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 27, 2017)

Fumble,hehe.Wheres rebel yell?


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 27, 2017)

Saw on Facebook where spot n stalk just threw his coffee table thru his tv


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 27, 2017)

Um,um umhh


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 27, 2017)

Glad I went with BC in tonights game! Man, it's 28-3 in the 3rd Qtr.

I hope SS Thug is all right. Check in, thug. let us know you're okay.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 27, 2017)

Wow


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 27, 2017)

35-3 going into the 4th


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 27, 2017)

Well at least it’s not 35 nothing.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 27, 2017)

So far, that FSU defense has held BC from scoring a 100! Impressive showing by the Noles D!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 27, 2017)

I have always thought Jimbo was an overrated coach. This team lacks leadership and drive and that’s on him. It’s not bad, it’s horrible.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 27, 2017)

SS Thug and Alphacheap must be heavy into their moonshine right about now. Prolly best they don't get on here and post.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 27, 2017)

Doh!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 27, 2017)

Wonder what Jimbos buyout is. 
Hope they don’t try to steal one of our outstanding Coaches


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 28, 2017)

Im here boys.....Lawd have mercy....We suck


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 28, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Im here boys.....Lawd have mercy....We suck



Could be worse; you could be flarduh or even tennersee.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Im here boys.....Lawd have mercy....We suck



Bout the most honest thing you've ever posted around here! 

Now, you go enjoy the hunting season!


----------



## alphachief (Oct 28, 2017)

Yes we are terrible.  Just for today...Go Gators!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 28, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Bout the most honest thing you've ever posted around here!
> 
> Now, you go enjoy the hunting season!



I surely have been.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Bout the most honest thing you've ever posted around here!
> 
> Now, you go enjoy the hunting season!



not all true.  he has also exposed elfiiiiii and slayer for being the pure thugs they are on many occasions too.


----------



## Bob Wallace (Oct 28, 2017)

That BC game just showed how much the coaching has let down the players. They have talent but the coaching sucks.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2017)

Bob Wallace said:


> That BC game just showed how much the coaching has let down the players. They have talent but the coaching sucks.



Nah, I think most of the players have simply folded their tents and have no desire to compete. Seen this too many times. Most of them take the attitude of having nothing to play for, so why risk an injury and ruin a potential NFL opportunity.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 28, 2017)

Three undefeated teams in Florida and none of them are UF or FSU


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 29, 2017)

alphachief said:


> Yes we are terrible.  Just for today...Go Gators!



Well, looks like you are consistent for being a fan of the losers!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2017)

Fire Jimbo


----------

